# p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor



## gnr08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all!! I have a 2001 vw eurovan. I have the code p1340 camshaft (g40) and crankshaft position sensor (g28) with incorrect correlation code.
Van is idiling really rough and stalls if throttle is not atleast at half way point at 2000 rpms.
I have had it at very reliable mechanic for past two weeks. All 3 guys there are lost with what is causing the issue. They have checked and replaced numerous things to no avail (i.e. v volt @sensor, coolant temp sensor, load reduction relays, readapted throttle body, spark plugs).
is there anything anyone can think of for the cause of this? I am really trying to avoid the dealership who I know will automatically assume the timing chain is the reason which is a 16 hour job to get to. My mechanics believe its something electrical because there is no noise or anything coming from the belt..............help please!!!!!


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor (gnr08)*

i had that code on my TT and the timing belt was off 1 tooth. Just have the belt changed or is it due for one? should be done every 60K


----------



## gnr08 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor (QuaTTro_225)*

eurovan has timing chain and three mechanics believe the chain is fine; no noise and is running smoothly above 2000 rpm.............any other suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor (gnr08)*

This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum 
Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum 
"6) When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s)."


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor ([email protected])*

bad sensor??? if the sensor is good the timing is off......incorrect correlation means the timing is not right. And just because it has a chain doesnt mean it can't stretch. ive seen chains stretched so far the car would barely run


----------



## Liltrbo (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor (QuaTTro_225)*

1340 is the generic code for Vag code 17748. It can be a bad sensor but by far the most common reason is cam timing is off. When I threw the code my timing belt was off half a tooth. The crank sprocket was correct but the cam sprocket was off a tooth.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

that fault is most likely for timing off. VR6's chains do after time stretch and cause that fault to set. I have done alot of chains and guides for these faults.


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: p1340 camshaft and crankshaft position sensor (gnr08)*

Hello I have run into this use the scanner to turn on and off the cam adjusters looking at the engine from the front of the van they are to the right under the cooling hoses. Feel for the click then start the engine if it runs ok for a short time replace them both. 
Bob


----------



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

open up to the camshafts, most likely, they're damaged or chipped but not enough to make the car un drivable


----------



## Buckly (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (mk3 is the way to be)*

Worn chain, tensioners and guides. Or low oil pressure. Have you been keeping up on oil changes? with VW 502 apporved oil? Lack of oil changes causes sludge, sludge reduces oil pressure, oil pressure is used to actuate cam time.


----------



## edschill (Apr 10, 2012)

*How did you resolve your problem?*



gnr08 said:


> Hi all!! I have a 2001 vw eurovan. I have the code p1340 camshaft (g40) and crankshaft position sensor (g28) with incorrect correlation code.
> Van is idiling really rough and stalls if throttle is not atleast at half way point at 2000 rpms.
> I have had it at very reliable mechanic for past two weeks. All 3 guys there are lost with what is causing the issue. They have checked and replaced numerous things to no avail (i.e. v volt @sensor, coolant temp sensor, load reduction relays, readapted throttle body, spark plugs).
> is there anything anyone can think of for the cause of this? I am really trying to avoid the dealership who I know will automatically assume the timing chain is the reason which is a 16 hour job to get to. My mechanics believe its something electrical because there is no noise or anything coming from the belt..............help please!!!!!


 I hit the same problem myself yesterday. After filling up the tank, my 2001 eurovan doesn't start or run in idle. Above 2000 RPMs it seems fine. 
The code I read out is the same, but I don't know if it is correlated to the starting / running in idle problem, since the CEL was one for a couple of days before the problem started: 

1 Fault Found: 

17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation 

P1340 - 35-00 - - 

The readiness leaves 2 bits on: 00001100 

Over the last year I replaced the coolant sensor and the MAF - both for different codes which disappeared afterwards. 

How did you solve the issue with your Eurovan?


----------



## jwwells (Oct 13, 2009)

I have this same code. I haven't opened anything up yet, but I'd like to check for sludge as one person mentioned as well as timing. Did the OP find anything out about the code?


----------



## vigs12 (Aug 30, 2010)

I had that code when I first got my rosstech.

cleared it a month ago and it hasn't showed up since.


----------



## zanzark (Jan 10, 2013)

I have that code too, I erased it, but it came back. 

Strangely, the car runs fine... I changed the cam sensor, but the code still there.


----------



## jamburgess (Feb 16, 2016)

*Camshaft Correlation and Oil Pressure*

Hello, hello--

I'm posting even though this thread is a little old because I'm having the same trouble with my 2001 EV, 209k miles. Let's see--she started throwing the camshaft correlation code a couple of months ago, I replaced both camshaft sensors, both were definitely broken, but she's still got the same code showing up. I had it at a VW mechanic in town and he said he didn't think it was the timing but a "programming" issue that could only be reset by a VW dealer. I live almost 300 miles from a VW dealer so there's no way I'm taking it all the way to the Front Range if I don't absolutely have to.

Has anyone ever heard of this programming issue? If not, how did you diagnose the timing problem in your EV?

Thanks for all your help.


----------

